# Teensy.co.uk warning! Fraud



## gedensor (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, last Sunday I purchased a sky 3ds card from teensy.co.uk. It was just stuck on processing and they are not answering my emails or fb messages. I checked my credit card statement and the worldpaything which they used to debit my credit card took a transaction out for £67.22 (they should of debited £64.99) but it wasn't actually worldpay it simply said HONGJIN SZ CHN. I rang up my credit card fraud line and they told me it was a shoe shop in China?? They are sending me a new credit card and reimbursing me the money.

 I have purchased stuff in the past and it was ok hence why I went with them again!

Please let me know if you receive your order? I haven't and they won't answer my emails.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2015)

I see you're in the UK - was the 64.99 the listed price? Sometimes banks charge additional fees for curreny conversions. I would check with them first.

Though 99% of the "Us/UK" based sellers tend to sell their stock through China anyways.


----------



## gedensor (Jan 16, 2015)

gunner007 said:


> I see you're in the UK - was the 64.99 the listed price? Sometimes banks charge additional fees for curreny conversions. I would check with them first.


 


This is the email I got from the credit card people who debited my account. It should of only been £64.99!! but noticed it does say they take more out, but just a heads up, it seems fraudulent if my statement says its a shoe shop in china. Just beware! Teensy are not fulfilling orders at the moment? 

Is anyone else having issues with teensy?

*Dear Customer, *

Thank you for the order you placed on website www.teensy.co.uk. Your payment has been 
successfully via payment.payitrust.com online payment system. 
You can check the payment status via www.check-orderstatus.com 

*Payment details are shown as below:*

Order number: 
Transaction amount: GBP 64.99
Transaction date: 
Shipping address: 
Transaction description: 
*Note:*
1. is the account that we registered with the bank.
2. Due to the foreign exchange rate difference of the bank, payment amount on your billing statement will be a bit different from the price on seller's website. You can contact the bank for more information.
3. Any questions, please click “contact us” or email to [email protected].


We appreciate your support and understanding.
This is an automatically generated email, please do not reply. 
© Copyright payment.payitrust.com. 2007-2014 All Right Reserved.


----------



## mrolive (Jan 16, 2015)

This why you don't buy from Chinese sellers.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2015)

That isn't fraudulent at all. Banks usually charge a percentage for currency conversions.


----------



## eggsample (Jan 16, 2015)

3 posrts since 2007. LOL *gedensor*
PS I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## gedensor (Jan 16, 2015)

eggsample said:


> 3 posrts since 2007. LOL *gedensor*
> PS I'm sorry for your loss.


 


Look, I just warning people. I don't go on this site, I only read it when I researched the sky3ds because I was buying one. These post is not aimed for you, it's for people who are thinking of buying from teensy to beware thats all.


----------



## gedensor (Jan 16, 2015)

gunner007 said:


> I see you're in the UK - was the 64.99 the listed price? Sometimes banks charge additional fees for curreny conversions. I would check with them first.
> 
> Though 99% of the "Us/UK" based sellers tend to sell their stock through China anyways.


 


Thanks, i does say the amount may be different. Does ring alarm bells that they are ignoring peoples orders tho.


----------



## eggsample (Jan 16, 2015)

Sure, but it make me smile, not your payment issue but the counter.
It's bad policy to say you're in UK but bank account is chinese so the money are excanging menwhile.


----------



## gedensor (Jan 16, 2015)

eggsample said:


> Sure, but it make me smile, not your payment issue but the counter.
> It's bad policy to say you're in UK but bank account is chinese so the money are excanging menwhile.


 


Yeh you are right. It explains the difference. But I'm going on what the credit card company say. If teensy got their act together and actually fulfilled paid orders and responded to emails people wouldn't be questioning them. If I do get a sky card you can bet your bottom dollar my post count will go up! haha


----------



## WaterBotttle (Jan 16, 2015)

I bought a Gateway from them just after Christmas, it took a week to come. I'm sorry to hear what happened, maybe this is a recent development ?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 16, 2015)

Teensy should be a UK seller so the whole conversion rate extra charge is a moot argument, ive seen others say they have not had orders delivered since new year from them. try New3dscard.co.uk you can use paypal and that way its a bit safer, UK stock too.

OP , hope you get it sorted out man.


----------



## gedensor (Jan 16, 2015)

WaterBotttle said:


> I bought a Gateway from them just after Christmas, it took a week to come. I'm sorry to hear what happened, maybe this is a recent development ?


 


Well i have had stuff from them before and it has been fine, delivered promptly.  If you check their Facebook, its full of people complaining about items not being received but money taken. That set alarm bells ringing. Time will only tell! Don't know where to get the sky3ds card from now where I can trust


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 16, 2015)

gedensor said:


> Well i have had stuff from them before and it has been fine, delivered promptly. If you check their Facebook, its full of people complaining about items not being received but money taken. That set alarm bells ringing. Time will only tell! Don't know where to get the sky3ds card from now where I can trust


 
read my post 2 comments up lol.


----------



## escherbach (Jan 16, 2015)

This thread is so silly.

You're buying something which is actually illegal in the uK.

When you get stuff from chinese based firms the amount charged is random but close to the advertised price due to currency fluctuations/bank charges

(btw your bank will probably add on a additional fixed charge of £1-£2)


Grow up gedensor - this is a murky world you're partaking in - stop claiming moral rights and stuff.

Your order will no doubt turn up within a month and in the mean-time you've alerted the authorities to another channel for these illegal cards which prevents others getting the cards


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Jan 16, 2015)

^Wat

If Sky3DS was illegal, wouldn't it be taken down?


----------



## escherbach (Jan 16, 2015)

Skull Kiddo said:


> ^Wat
> 
> If Sky3DS was illegal, wouldn't it be taken down?


 
Flashcarts are illegal in the UK - but I think you're allowed to sell them in other european countries and maybe even other parts of the British Isles (Isle of Man, Jersey etc?) - not sure how the very few uk domain name sellers operate.


----------



## dragonmaster (Jan 16, 2015)

escherbach said:


> This thread is so silly.
> 
> You're buying something which is actually illegal in the uK.
> 
> ...


sorry mate but one thing is to speak from the safe site and another to just be at the line loosing money , i bought a phone from china ,no reply nothing ,if i didnt open claim on 40th day i would have my money lost ,and item never came . you do seem to think that all the police work is to check about illegal cards as that is their only interest.. who is naive here?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2015)

dragonmaster said:


> who is naive here?


The one who found teensy a week ago and is freaking out that it's a fake store. It isn't, plenty of us got stuff from there.


----------



## escherbach (Jan 16, 2015)

dragonmaster said:


> sorry mate but one thing is to speak from the safe site and another to just be at the line loosing money , i bought a phone from china ,no reply nothing ,if i didnt open claim on 40th day i would have my money lost ,and item never came . you do seem to think that all the police work is to check about illegal cards as that is their only interest.. who is naive here?


 
I'm just saying this guy expects John Lewis standards of service - you'll rarely get it in the 3ds flashcart world, at least in the UK. You've gotta expect a few weeks delivery and (slightly) innacurate charges - I've never been completely scammed but have got a few shitty products (batteries especially) - but they were cheap, and I accept the risk.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jan 16, 2015)

This is an issue with your bank, not the website. I have ordered from Teensy before and didn't get charged any more than was stated.

Edit: Also, Teensy is based in England and ship from England, not China.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 16, 2015)

i also ordered a sky3ds...on monday 10am, from new3dscard.co.uk.... i had email 4am tuesday morning saying it had been shipped.
The post out using royal mail 1st class.... but on site it sayd allow 2-5 working days for delivery. I emailed them, they too seem chinese. I had replies, not to every email i sent, but still had replies. They said allow 2-4 working days.
Thing is, if they use royal mail 1st class... thats normally next day delivery or 2 days at most.
Does first class royal mail business post, take longer than normal first class royal mail?

i too am worried that its dodgy or a scam... even though i have read of people saying new3dscard are trustful/reliable and a fast delivery in UK.
Well tomorrow its been 4 days since i got the email stating that it had been shipped....surely if it was sent 1st class, then i wouldve had it wednesday or thursday...unless business first class is a day or two longer than normal first class.

The guy in email did state that it will come from their london warehouse as they have stock there..... but ive heard this story before, but when get item... its from china

anyone on here dealt with new3dscard.co.uk before?


----------



## ByteBite (Jan 16, 2015)

I think it is a bit rash to immediately call them out as frauds. Is it so absurd to imagine that a company that deals primarily in goods sourced from China has a payment address there?

Maybe try contacting Sky3DS and ask them how this reseller has been doing for them lately?


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 16, 2015)

also why say allow 2-5 or 2-4 working days for delivery... if royal mail also deliver on saturdays...and they use royal mail to post out their items


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> i also ordered a sky3ds...on monday 10am, from new3dscard.co.uk.... i had email 4am tuesday morning saying it had been shipped.
> The post out using royal mail 1st class.... but on site it sayd allow 2-5 working days for delivery. I emailed them, they too seem chinese. I had replies, not to every email i sent, but still had replies. They said allow 2-4 working days.
> Thing is, if they use royal mail 1st class... thats normally next day delivery or 2 days at most.
> Does first class royal mail business post, take longer than normal first class royal mail?
> ...


 
takes 5 days.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 16, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> i also ordered a sky3ds...on monday 10am, from new3dscard.co.uk.... i had email 4am tuesday morning saying it had been shipped.
> The post out using royal mail 1st class.... but on site it sayd allow 2-5 working days for delivery. I emailed them, they too seem chinese. I had replies, not to every email i sent, but still had replies. They said allow 2-4 working days.
> Thing is, if they use royal mail 1st class... thats normally next day delivery or 2 days at most.
> Does first class royal mail business post, take longer than normal first class royal mail?
> ...


 
Yes, it took a week for my Sky3DS to arrive and when it did it had Chinese stickers all over it and over all of that a Royal Mail recorded delivery sticker. No way was it sent directly from their warehouse because as you say, 1st class is next day or 2 days at most, usually.

They also overcharged me slightly and I never had a response to any of my emails, at least you have. You will get it eventually, you'll just have to be prepared to wait...

I also find it a bit strange as to why they would send dispatch emails at 4 in the morning, mine was the same...


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 16, 2015)

mech said:


> takes 5 days.


 
mech... have you ordered from them then and it took you 5 days?

why state 2-5 working days... when service they use, delivers on saturdays too?

i have asked twice, for them to confirm that my item is sent from their london warehouse as im in uk... and both times they said it will be shipped from london.... somehow i dont believe this though... but why lie?! to get the sales probably grrr

i have looked online though and others state they had it come from london... and also that new3dscard are fast delivery to those in the uk.... not true it seems.
wish they gave option of express delivery... im impatient lol


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 16, 2015)

Livin in a box said:


> Yes, it took a week for my Sky3DS to arrive and when it did it had Chinese stickers all over it and over all of that a Royal Mail recorded delivery sticker. No way was it sent directly from their warehouse because as you say, 1st class is next day or 2 days at most, usually.
> 
> They also overcharged me slightly and I never had a response to any of my emails, at least you have. You will get it eventually, you'll just have to be prepared to wait...
> 
> I also find it a bit strange as to why they would send dispatch emails at 4 in the morning, mine was the same...


 
yeah i also said this to friends... why 4am? doesnt seem a uk time to dispatch things... unless its sent from a depot? or maybe email sent from china office to inform item been shipped from their london warehouse?


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 16, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> yeah i also said this to friends... why 4am? doesnt seem a uk time to dispatch things... unless its sent from a depot? or maybe email sent from china office to inform item been shipped from their london warehouse?


 
Your guess is as good as mine. As I said I did get my product in the end, but I won't be using them again.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 16, 2015)

wonder if there a chance i could get it tomorrow in the saturday post?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> also why say allow 2-5 or 2-4 working days for delivery... if royal mail also deliver on saturdays...and they use royal mail to post out their items


while most of the time royal mail takes 2-3 days, sometimes it takes longer, royal mail only class it as delayed if it takes more than 6 days to arrive....truth is i think teensy are pretty poor on the communication side of things, but sometimes things go wrong, orders get messed up and post goes missing........although i know in the past they where taking pre-orders for stock that was meant to be in very sson, but apparently it was delayed so they ended up taking the flak for it (although they are responcible for not clearly alerting customers they where pre-ordering rather than getting it sent asap)

so yeah customer service could do with some work, but i dont think a week or 2 easy really enough to say fraud or scam....slow and not great at communicating, yeah, but scamming or fraud implies they have no intention of supplying the item


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 16, 2015)

there isnt many uk sellers for these cards though... there should be... some true uk sellers that can be trusted and fast


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 16, 2015)

its not legal to run a flashcard buisness in the Uk....which is why there isnt many, i ordered from teensy and got mine in like 3 days,

but my friend ordered from 3DSgamerworld.com and got his in 6 days iirc, they also apparently have a UK warehouse....so might be a worthy alternative....and they are cheaper, but i didn't know about them when i ordered mine


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 16, 2015)

weird that you had a royal mail recorded delivery stickers on it, when they state they use first class royal mail.also states that their london warehouse has over 600 left in stock... this is why they said it will ship straight from london to me


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 16, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> its not legal to run a flashcard buisness in the Uk....which is why there isnt many, i ordered from teensy and got mine in like 3 days,
> 
> but my friend ordered from 3DSgamerworld.com and got his in 6 days iirc, they also apparently have a UK warehouse....so might be a worthy alternative....and they are cheaper, but i didn't know about them when i ordered mine


 

£57 from them.... i may email them and ask if they have uk warehouse for orders within uk... for future orders


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jan 16, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> weird that you had a royal mail recorded delivery stickers on it, when they state they use first class royal mail.also states that their london warehouse has over 600 left in stock... this is why they said it will ship straight from london to me



If you order anything from anywhere in England, estimated postage will always be 2 - 5 days using Royal Mail First Class.


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (Jan 17, 2015)

Let's be honest! Teensy is currently looking like a scam. I know people have received stock from them before but the fact that no one has received anything in two weeks from them or had contact doesn't make them look good! 

Gateway themselves are currently investigating teensy so we'll see what happens. Regardless if I get my item I wouldn't ever recommended anyone to order from them again!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 18, 2015)

When dealing with items that are illegal in many countries, you should always be prepared for possible scams, fraud, etc.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 18, 2015)

Teensy isn't a scam company.  I've used them no end in the past. However, it does appear the company has vanished off the map. No one can get hold of them, customers are chasing orders from 2 weeks ago with no response and everyone's order seems to be sitting at processing. I'd advise anyone not to place an order with then at this moment in time.


----------



## PLEYOR (Jan 18, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> i also ordered a sky3ds...on monday 10am, from new3dscard.co.uk.... i had email 4am tuesday morning saying it had been shipped.
> The post out using royal mail 1st class.... but on site it sayd allow 2-5 working days for delivery. I emailed them, they too seem chinese. I had replies, not to every email i sent, but still had replies. They said allow 2-4 working days.
> Thing is, if they use royal mail 1st class... thats normally next day delivery or 2 days at most.
> Does first class royal mail business post, take longer than normal first class royal mail?
> ...



I ordered my GW through them, took nearly two weeks to come (This was during Christmas post). It was definitely from China and not any where in the UK.


----------



## Reecey (Jan 18, 2015)

Teensy.co.uk are definitely not frauds my friend I have purchased goods off them in the past many times before and they have always come through, infact I would go as far as to say they are one off the most reliable and best online sellers for the UK. Don't panic at all, you will get your card just give it a little more time or they will be in touch trust me


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jan 21, 2015)

This is standard practice when buying "grey market" items like modchips and flashcarts. Companies often use "fronts" to avoid financial blockades etc.

Perhaps the item you ordered was just back ordered and thats why it's still "processing"


----------



## aofelix (Jan 21, 2015)

I buy from teensy. they are shit at getting back to you but they are authentic.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 21, 2015)

I ordered from eachmall, and I had to convert from USD to CAD, which increased the price by almost $10, then tenpay (The method I used to pay for my Gateway) charged an additional $3 for the transaction. It's not uncommon for this to happen, however, unresponded emails and Facebook posts are not common. They should usually be there to help their customers with their purchases.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jan 21, 2015)

Teensy have pretty terrible customer service but are definitely not fraudulent, it's rare that they post on facebook or reply to emails lately.

With Teensy, if the item is in stock, you tend to get it within a few days. If they have to wait for the item to arrive, normally from the manufacturer, it can take anywhere up to 2 weeks.


----------



## joelb1994 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ordered from Teensy last week, still stuck on processing. After finding their facebook page full of customers complaining, i emailed Sky3DS who then replied and forwarded my message to Teensy, asking them to sort the complaints. If I hear anything I'll post here.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I ordered from eachmall, and I had to convert from USD to CAD, which increased the price by almost $10, then tenpay (The method I used to pay for my Gateway) charged an additional $3 for the transaction. It's not uncommon for this to happen, however, unresponded emails and Facebook posts are not common. They should usually be there to help their customers with their purchases.


 
Same thing for me for the Price increased in realhotstuff. But since they remove flash card. I hope to get refund. Or having the unit ship.


----------



## Jokeman (Jan 27, 2015)

I've ordered a Gateway 3DS from Teensy on 17th January and it's still stuck on processing. They didn't answer to any of my emails, so i emailed Gateway, because Teensy was on their resellers list (it isn't anymore). Gateway replied this: "i  heard they start sending orders again. We removed them after many complaints. And  we  emailed  them  as  well directly to push them to give better support to clients."

I can only hope they send it to me someday...


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (Jan 28, 2015)

I ordered on the 14th and eventually got mine a week later!

Interesting to hear that Gateway have removed them from the offical resellers list. Wonder how much that will affect them? Goes to show bad customer service can hurt your company


----------



## mattygba (Feb 5, 2015)

I ordered with teensy.co.uk and was worried but only took two day to come.


----------

